# juvenile shrimp coloring



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey, I bought some shrimp from this seller on ebay, and i received it today. 
They all survived(came in 4 days) and seem really happy, but none of them have any coloring at all. Do i have the wild coloration or glass shrimp? They look like the feeder shrimp i get at the pet store. I don't know if the juveniles have no coloration when they're born but i heard that they have at least some right? I'll post pics after I take them out of the bag, which they are still floating in(do have pics of in the bag too)

thank you.
is it safe to assume that my eyes are not picking up the very little red?

ah, my sister noticed that the bigger ones do have a hint of red, while the small ones don't


----------



## natureman187 (Aug 15, 2007)

I purchased mine from a seller on ebay and came in about a fourth inch long and shorter. The RCS had no color for about a month until they started to mature.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah, they're super tiny... I think I'll just trust it... But yeah, maybe 3 have coloring, the rest are just super tiny, like they were just hatched... I hope those survive, since I'm sure I got 25 exactly, lol.


----------



## natureman187 (Aug 15, 2007)

What ebay seller did you buy them from?
I bought mine from shrimps_ect and was 100% pleased. I bought 15 rcs and 7 crs, exceptional packing, no doa's, and are all alive still.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Bought them from alornothing73.
I tried searching for shrimps_etc but I couldn't find him. And yeah, the guy was the only one that offered free shipping to Hawaii, and the rest were like $10-$15(even at the swap n shop)


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

I just wanted to chime in that I have noticed in my population colony both juvenile shrimps that have NO color and juvenile shrimps that are a good red. I could never tell them apart, so I don't know if they get more color as they get older, or if it's a sex difference.

I do think that the red juveniles were from Glitch's intensely solid red line.

One thing for sure though: females will get very intensely red when they are sexually mature and big enough.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Ah, thanks for the input! Hopefully they become blood red. I'm really tempted to buy like another 40 cause I can't seem to see these shrimp at all... I just have to be pateient and let them breed eventually, lol.

And I visisted your website and saw that you go to UCSD. My cousin and brother also go there, both in class of 09(i think )


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

I dont usually see the baby shrimp unless I luck out.


----------



## pisces (Apr 6, 2007)

I notice with my shrimp that the males never seem to get as red as the females--some stay almost striped all their lives (I think--only guessing they're males b/c they look different and I never see saddles/berries). So not all variations are due to different strains.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I've got both strains (taiwan and singapore) of cherry shrimp in my tank. All the really red ones are female. The most colorful males just have a red stripe down their backs and red "ribs".


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Alright, thanks. Most of them have their coloring (stripes) and some don't. HOpefully all of them get it soon. Though I will be switching their tanks since the current one is cracked.


----------

